Ask HN: How Many Injured in the Riots? - tomerbd
======
rpiguy
It is sort of a meaningless number unless it could be broken down. Who was
injured by police? Who was injured by rioters? Who was driven over by a
vehicle because traffic was blocked?

I imagine it will be very hard to know for sure because the media seems to be
minimizing negative coverage of the rioters and the government minimizes
reporting of police violence, so yeah, it is anyone's guess.

